# how to specify geli mount order?



## kommissar (Feb 21, 2010)

Greetings,

I have two geli encrypted devices:


```
/dev/ad0s1g.eli     46G    8.0K     43G     0%    /scratch
/dev/ad4s1d.eli     75G    176M     69G     0%    /home
```

The key to /home is in /root and prompts for a passphrase on boot.  The key for /scratch is located in /home and has no pass phrase, but that's okay for me because /home is an encrypted partition.  However, I need /home to mount before /scratch, otherwise geli can't find the key for /scratch.  Is there any way to specify the order in which devices are mounted?  I can't find anything anywhere about it.

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 22, 2010)

They will be mounted in the order they're in in /etc/fstab.


----------

